# Just a couple of pictures from a mini catch up at Heartwood forest.



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the picture that makes Roo look like she is floating in mid air 😀


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha, yes she looks like she is hovering! She looks enormous in the second picture...like a polar bear! Her coat is very deceptive in photographs. She was no where near as big as the JD pup that we bumped in to who was the same age. How strange she always looks so big in photos. My gorgeous polar bear


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good job its not smell-O-vision, Obi and Millie both stunk by the end of fox poo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Good job its not smell-O-vision, Obi and Millie both stunk by the end of fox poo


The joys of walks in the countryside...... Love a dog who smells f nature, preferably someone elses


----------

